# Sapor V1 BF mod



## blujeenz (15/9/17)

Yes the conversion kit is available from Fasttech, if you want to wait a while.

A M3 brass machine screw 6mm long is required, which you center drill with a 1.5mm drill bit.
It looks a bit grotty, but I cleaned it up with a bit of filling on the Leatherman.




Cross drilled the center post with a 2mm bit.
In hindsight, I drilled it a bit low, but it drains well.
I should probably clean up the burrs on the edge, amazing what a super macro shot reveals. 
Thats a dual 26g 6.5 wrap Ni80 that comes out to .3 ohms.



Quite a thirsty setup, but not quite the flavour of a pulse22.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mahir (15/9/17)

That's an awesome setup you have there, I regret selling my sapor

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe (5/10/17)

blujeenz said:


> Yes the conversion kit is available from Fasttech, if you want to wait a while.
> 
> A M3 brass machine screw 6mm long is required, which you center drill with a 1.5mm drill bit.
> It looks a bit grotty, but I cleaned it up with a bit of filling on the Leatherman.
> ...


So bro did you use a drill press to drill the hole cause I'm very interested to do the same with my Sapor at the moment


----------



## blujeenz (5/10/17)

Average vapor Joe said:


> So bro did you use a drill press to drill the hole cause I'm very interested to do the same with my Sapor at the moment


Yes, chucked the brass machine screw and held the drill bit in a chuck underneath it.
ie spin the work to get the hole centered.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (6/10/17)

blujeenz said:


> Yes the conversion kit is available from Fasttech, if you want to wait a while.
> 
> A M3 brass machine screw 6mm long is required, which you center drill with a 1.5mm drill bit.
> It looks a bit grotty, but I cleaned it up with a bit of filling on the Leatherman.
> ...


I still love the Sapor and I found a replaceable sqounk pin kit that fits the Pulse also at fasttech , it only cost about six bucks USD.It's a great sqounking RDA now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe (6/10/17)

blujeenz said:


> Yes, chucked the brass machine screw and held the drill bit in a chuck underneath it.
> ie spin the work to get the hole centered.


Ended up just using the dremel to cut some "channels" in the block and cut two slits in the stock screw. Juice flow isn't exactly excessive but it squonks very nicely. Unfortunately I don't have any pics lol.


----------



## blujeenz (6/10/17)

Average vapor Joe said:


> Ended up just using the dremel to cut some "channels" in the block and cut two slits in the stock screw. Juice flow isn't exactly excessive but it squonks very nicely. Unfortunately I don't have any pics lol.


You MacGyvered it. 
I've seen some using the dremel to slot the screw shaft, but figured it might be better to keep the original as an option.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

